# ebay scammer, diablo 3 gold / items



## gast5346345 (29 Mai 2012)

hallo, hab auf ebay diablo 3 gold verkauft ( und damit wohl gegen die AGB von ebay und Blizzard Entertainment verstoßen ) bin aber gleichzeitig gescammt worden..

also er hat auf ebay mein angebot gekauft, dann anscheinend mit einem gefaktem paypal account bezahlt, als ich das geld auf dem paypal konto hatte hab ich ihm im spiel das gold übergeben, ein paar stunden danach hat er einen unberechtigten zugriff auf den account gemeldet und das geld war wieder futsch.

ich hab mich jetzt ein bisschen schlau gemacht, sofern das stimmt habe ich nicht mit strafrechtlichen konsequenzen zu rechnen weil ich gegen die AGBs der firmen verstoßen habe, aber wie siehts mit dem typen aus der auf Ebay einen Kaufvertrag mit mir und anderen abgeschlossen hat und mich nun um das Geld und um die Ingame Sachen geprellt hat?

ich bin nicht der einzige dems so geht, hatte schon mit mehreren ebay mitgliedern kontakt und bei denen hat ers genauso gemacht - was er macht ist doch klassischer betrug oder nicht?
ich hab kurz die ganzen angebote durchgesehen wo er die leute gescammed hat, die summe beläuft sich mittlerweile sicher schon auf über 1000€ - und was ich so gesehen habe macht er das tag für tag.

ich warte jetzt was bei dem paypal verfahren rauskommt, denke aber nicht dass ich das geld noch sehe von den auktionen die er gekauft hat - soll ich anzeige erstatten? ich weiß nicht ob der ebay account ihm gehört, habe aber forum einträge von ihm auf der seite von blizzard gefunden - und die haben sicher seine wirkliche identität.

bitte um euren rat

lg


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Mai 2012)

Genau so gut könntest du die Beamten zu Sandkastenspielen einladen. Das ist nicht einer sondern das sind entweder viele, die sich über Umwege bereichern bzw. es steht ein gesteuertes System dahinter. An welchem Ort auf der Welt sich das System oder die Halunken verborgen halten, kann man konkret nicht ausfindig machen.
Du hast was verkauft, dass du nicht hättest verkaufen dürfen, also hast du rechtswidrig gehandelt. Und nur weil ein anderer Halunke dich deiner paar Quiekser erleichtert hat, willst du nun für Gerechtigkeit sorgen? Im Ansatz gut gedacht, im Ergebnis aber nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## asdf (22 Juni 2012)

Er hat NICHT rechtswidrig gehandelt.

Dein Verkauf war ganz legal, ohne wenn und aber, auch wenn es gegen die Statuten des Spiels sein möge.
De facto wirst du beim Aufspüren durch Behörden nicht viel Glück haben, meist müssen solche Fälle eingestellt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2012)

...du mögest im Ergebins zwar Recht behalten, was anderes hatte ich ja auch nicht geschrieben. Aber legal ist das noch lange nicht, denn das Recht eines Rechteinhabers wäre auch stets im Auge zu behalten. Nur weil etwas womöglich nicht strafbar ist, ist es längst nicht erlaubt.


----------

